# Are persimmons safe for goats?



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

Just wondering before I let mine loose in an area that has some on the ground. I'm sure they'll eat some. I assume they are, since deer eat them? Thank you. -Alysha


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

..."since deer eat them". And people eat them and make all kinds of good things like pudding, jam, cookies, cheesecake. Yep, goats should like them.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have any official data, only anecdotal evidence. There are three persimmon trees in areas accessible to our goats. The goats wait impatiently, staring at the trees with a gleam in their eyes until the persimmons drop and then they're all over them. I've never seen any ill effects.


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

I've picked all I can for ourselves. There's nothing like persimmon pudding, bread, ice cream, cake, cookies... oh my! but there are still some left that the deer haven't eaten. Just fed one to the goats, and oh, how their lips smacked and their tongues went crazy!!!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I sure *hope* there is nothing wrong with them, since my goats have been feasting on the fallen fruit for a month now. :grin:

They like persimmons even more than they like peppermint candies, if that is possible.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

ours love them


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

no ill affects, so far! And they've been eating lots of them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I want persimmons... 

I think I'll plant some for us and the goats. Certainly will hold up better than the stoopid peach trees....


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

Pony said:


> I want persimmons...
> 
> I think I'll plant some for us and the goats. Certainly will hold up better than the stoopid peach trees....


Need some seeds? I could send you some!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Voodoo what kind of persimmons, American?

I planted a Japanese persimmon and an American persimmon. I have no experience with either; but am wondering which ones you are using to make such delicious food.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Voodoo-Jones said:


> Need some seeds? I could send you some!


They start from seeds? I don't have to graft?

AND you would send me seeds?

Oh, dear, dear Voodoo-Jones, Yes, yes, PLEASE!!

I'll pm you my addy, and you can let me know the cost of shipping. :banana02::banana02::banana02:​


----------



## Voodoo-Jones (Mar 24, 2005)

Pony said:


> They start from seeds? I don't have to graft?
> 
> AND you would send me seeds?
> 
> ...


Off topic, put, YES! you can!! 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Seeding-Propagation-733/2008/11/Germinating-Persimmon-Seeds-1.htm

It's worked for me. I have a few 2 year old saplings in the works  Seeds will be on their way!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

They certainly start from seeds here they come up everywhere!


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I want some, too.... Pretty please?


----------

